# Pex : Copper ring vs SSC ring



## ggaudreau (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a study or long term experience on which makes a better long term connection.

Thanks 

Guy


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think you will find any studies, both are good. Why do you ask? How about an intro?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with ironranger. Intro please.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:wallbash: Who let the DIYers out of the asylum


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use hose clamps


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I use hose clamps



Wow protech you go all out don't you!:laughing: I like to use something a little cheaper, that way I can pass on the savings to my customers.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use oversize fittings heat the pex until soft an press the fitting into the soft plastic and let it harden.:thumbup:

I think clamps are a weak link...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Then I guess bread ties are coming in at a strong fourth. I eats a lot of bread.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yall are going about it all wrong. Pro Poxy or JB Weld. Hell even Billy May's Mighty Putty will do the trick. If you don't believe him just ask....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Duct tape.


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Pro Poxy.*



Plumberman said:


> Yall are going about it all wrong. Pro Poxy or JB Weld. Hell even Billy May's Mighty Putty will do the trick. If you don't believe him just ask....


lol, propoxy! Why do they even sell this at the parts house? I have a tube in the van, never opened, just sitting there. I look at it daily and wonder when the heck itll actually be used.. Maybe to patch the muffler on the van?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Billy Mays here for MIGHTY PUTTY!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ggaudreau said:


> Does anyone have a study or long term experience on which makes a better long term connection.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Guy


 I don't know anything about long term connections..... just ask my ex-wife


----------

